# Xcode & Breakpoint



## tomkoala2 (3 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour à tous,
J'utilise actuellement Xcode 2 pour développer une petite appli en ligne de commande (C++ tool). J'ai mis des points d'arrêt dans mon programme mais le débuggeur de Xcode ne s'arrete pas sur mes points d'arrêt. Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'expliquer comment utiliser mes breakpoints correctement ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## ntx (3 Novembre 2005)

Bonjour,
tu lances bien le programme avec le debuggeur ? ("Build and debug" ou "Debug") 
Es-tu sur que ton programme va jusqu'au premier breakpoint ?


----------



## tomkoala2 (3 Novembre 2005)

ntx a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> tu lances bien le programme avec le debuggeur ? ("Build and debug" ou "Debug")
> Es-tu sur que ton programme va jusqu'au premier breakpoint ?



Ouais je lance bien "Build and Debug"  
Sinon mon programme ne s'arrete pas à mon premier breakpoint mais à la fin de mon programme.
"proj exited with status 1. The Debugger is still running..."

Donc j'en déduit que le débuggeur ne voit pas mon breakpoint... D'où vient alors le problème? :rose:


----------



## ntx (3 Novembre 2005)

tomkoala2 a dit:
			
		

> Donc j'en déduit que le débuggeur ne voit pas mon breakpoint... D'où vient alors le problème? :rose:


De ton code ? Si ça ne marche pas avec le débuggeur, essaies avec des cout à droite, à gauche pour voir par où passe le programme.


----------



## tomkoala2 (3 Novembre 2005)

ntx a dit:
			
		

> De ton code ? Si &#231;a ne marche pas avec le d&#233;buggeur, essaies avec des cout &#224; droite, &#224; gauche pour voir par o&#249; passe le programme.



En fait, je n'avais pas mis de point d'arret dans mon fichier cpp...  (dsl je suis &#233;tourdi!)
Mon programme est constitu&#233; de la fa&#231;on suivante :

- un fichier header (.h) qui contient ma classe
- un fichier cpp (avec mon main) qui appelle ma classe

donc au lancement du d&#233;buggeur, j'ai bien un arr&#234;t sur l'appel de ma classe. Je fais un "Step Into" pour rentrer dans ma classe (fichier .h). Par contre le d&#233;buggeur ne respecte pas les points d'arrets de mon fichier .h
J'utilise "Step Over" pour avoir une sorte de mode "pas-&#224;-pas" mais il est impossible de passer au dessus de boucle (for...)  
Donc soit je suis vraiment pas dou&#233;  soit ya un truc qui m'&#233;chappe...


----------



## ntx (3 Novembre 2005)

Je ne suis pas sur que le debugger sache s'arrêter dans du code contenu dans un header. En fait tu devrais avoir :
- main.cpp
- TaClasse.h
- TaClass.cpp
et mets le code qui pose problème dans TaClasse.cpp avec le point d'arrêt qui va bien.


----------

